# A Week of Fins and Feathers at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 21, 2019*

*Give Them the Gift that Says You Care!​*





​
This holiday season, give the avid coastal fisherman or that duck hunting fanatic in your life a gift that will prove to them you truly appreciate their love of the outdoors. Give them a pre-paid Gift Certificate they can apply toward a fishing or hunting trip at Bay Flats Lodge. Our lodge staff, along with our team of professional fishing and hunting guides, promise to provide them with first-class meals and accommodations and a water or field experience only deserving of the record books! Call us today at 1.888.677.4868 to secure a Gift Certificate for your favorite outdoorsman! Hereâ€™s to another Happy Holiday season for everyone!

*From the Guides​**Capt. Doug Russell* â€" Have had some weather the past few days that has supported some good shooting, and Thursday morning was no exception. Weâ€™ve been fortunate to have cold air for the start of the season, and hope things continue â€œas-isâ€ through the split.

*Capt. Todd Jones* â€" When you have a hardcore fisher-woman on board like we did on Thursday, regardless of how cold, rainy, and windy it might be, no one wants to be the first to cry â€œuncleâ€! The elements eventually wore them down, (and the male species caved first), but not before putting a few nice fish in the box. Considering the weather, Iâ€™ll take it!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* â€" Thursday morning meant fishing in the rain, but my guests didnâ€™t mind. They even picked-up a few nice fish in the process!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys *â€" Thursday morningâ€™s hunt produced a decent pile with the party of three, two of which were first-time duck hunters. Way to go guys!

*Capt. Doug Russell* â€" Friday brought us a fun one! Put together a few old-school techniques that paid off for everyone this morning. Great shoot!

*Capt. Todd Jones* â€" Friday was another day of colder air temps, colder water temps, and colder fish. In summary, it was cold!! Friday was a half-day morning trip that didnâ€™t quite allow enough time for much of anything to warm up, but we took what we could get. Iâ€™m sure Lauren would say she wasnâ€™t keeping score, but she did catch 50% of our fish today! Fun times with a fun group!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* â€" The temperature Saturday morning started out cold, and so did the morning bite. However, repeat Bay Flats Lodge guests stuck it out and finished the day strong!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* â€" Mondayâ€™s guests were visiting from Germany! They had never fished in saltwater before today, but you would have never guessed it based upon their performance in catching trout and redfish. They knocked it out of the park!

*Capt. Doug Russell* â€" Tuesday we had guests from CCA that got the full-deal, including trout on top waters out of the boat and a dolphin show (at no extra charge, of course)! We could not have asked for a better experience! It was a wonderful day!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* â€" Tuesday was nothing but spots, dots, and wings! Had a duck hunt with the morning group that produced twelve birds, and then the afternoon group was a fishing trip that yielded ten trout and three nice reds! All in all, it turned out being a good day!
*
Capt. Todd Jones* â€" Tuesday was a great and welcomed change of pace, as we got to step out of the boat this morning to wade with Mr. Jeff Klare and the McCoyâ€™s group. We landed on an aggressive trout bite and spent a couple hours catching solid fish to 22â€. A few stops later, and Jeff added the only color to the box before calling it a day with back-to-back reds at 27â€ and 28â€ inches. It as a beautiful day on the water!

*Capt. Todd Jones* â€" Wednesday morning placed long-time, old-school Port Oâ€™Connor fisherman and guide, Capt. Tony Prokop on my boat, and I was certainly hoping the Fish Gods would allow the fish to bite! I shouldâ€™ve just put Tony behind the wheel to begin with, then sat back and taken notes. After a bit of a slow start and only a handful of fish in the box, Tony made the call to head east. It was fast and furious after that. Charlie and Leo held up their end of the catching, and soon we were releasing solid trout in the 18â€-20â€ range since the box was full. As expected, Tony had the big trout for the day at a little over 23â€, which he released. We came up a few short of our limit on the reds, but it was a great day of catching, nonetheless!

*Weâ€™re Now Providing a â€œFreeâ€ Photo Service for Our Guests​*We have realized our guests appreciate us taking their photo, and posing for photos helps them relax and have more fun. So, weâ€™re using your photos as a positive addition to your visit. Your free photos are now a part of the positive experience that the Bay Flats Lodge staff creates for you during your stay.
As a Bay Flats Lodge guest, youâ€™ll have a better experience when you donâ€™t have to be concerned with bringing your own camera or smartphone with you. You can leave your phone behind and not worry about it getting damaged. You can truly focus on fishing and stop worrying about taking photos along the way. How many times have you missed out on something because you were too busy trying to take a selfie? Go online to Bay Flats Lodge Photography and take a look at all of the galleries of free photos! Have fun!
https://bayflatslodge.smugmug.com/browse

*WINTER FISHING SPECIAL​**Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​*





As a result of listening to what our customers had to say, it is our pleasure to once again present to you the upcoming WINTER FISHING SPECIAL. December 2019 through January 2020 will be a time when you and your friends, family, or co-workers can enjoy all that Bay Flats Lodge has to offer, but at a reduced rate. For further details regarding this yearâ€™s special, go online to our website at www.bayflatslodge.com and checkout the Fishing Rates at the top of the home page. You can also check our availability for December and January by clicking on Check Availability on our home page.






​
Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Wintertime Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament​**January 10, 2020
Port Oâ€™Connor Community Center​*





​
The upcoming 5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament will begin at 5:00PM on January 10, 2020, at the Port Oâ€™Connor Community Center. And as hosts of this annual and charitable event, Lance Abel, and his wife, are pleased to announce that the 2020 Title Sponsor will be Bay Flats Lodge! Once again, thank you to Bay Flats Lodge owners, Chris and Deb Martin, for your continued support! You can visit www.bayflatslodge.com for all your fishing, hunting and corporate outing and entertainment needs. We look forward to seeing everyone at this yearâ€™s event!

*Weâ€™re Now Accepting Applications for Full-Time Fishing Guides​*





​
Do you have all required Federal and State credentials, and are they all current and up to date?
â€" USCG OUPV (6-Pack) License
â€" American Red Cross First-Aid and CPR Card
â€" Active Membership/Participant in Random Drug and Alcohol Testing Program Management System or Consortium Program
â€" USCG Medical Certificate
â€" TP&WD Guide License
â€" Texas Saltwater Fishing License
â€" TWIC Card â€" Does NOT need to be current, but must have one.

You must also possess the following:
â€¢	Good communication skills.
â€¢	A strong work ethic.
â€¢	A positive and service-oriented attitude.
â€¢	Self-motivation.
â€¢	A willingness and ability to work with people (customers).
â€¢	Extraordinary good manners and an ability to be courteous at all times.
â€¢	Ability to maintain a clean, neat appearance at all times.
To arrange a meeting, please call TJ Christensen at (361) 746-0248

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying â€¦​*_I had an absolute wonderful time. The hospitality was above all expectations. The food was amazing. Our guide, Capt. Kevin Matula, was as professional as they come - we caught lots of fish! Overall, it was amazingly first-class all the way! That pork chop we had for dinner - WOW! Breakfast was awesome, and we really enjoyed the appetizers and the boat sandwiches. We stayed in a beautiful home that was clean, and more than enough room for all of us. Just keep doing what you're doing, and thanks for the wonderful experience! - *David G. 11/20/19*

By far the finest dining (the food was outstanding), cleanest, most organized hunting and fishing resort that I have been to! - *Nathan W. 11/20/19*

Just want to thank y'all for an absolute amazing trip! The guides were awesome, and my guide, Capt. Rudy Briseno, went above and beyond to find fish and to make sure we had a blast. The staff did not disappoint either, as the food and the service were phenomenal, and was always served with a smile and done in the true Bay Flats Lodge fashion! - *Scott S. 11/20/19*

Capt. Garrett Wygrys is a good all-around fella! - *David C. 11/18/19*

Capt. Todd Jones made our fishing trip a memorable experience! - *Allen H. 11/18/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy. High 76F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip.*
Variable clouds with scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly in the afternoon. High 74F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 0 % Precip.*
Sunny. High 68F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 67F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 72F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Considerable cloudiness. High 74F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Mainly cloudy. High 66F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 68.0 degrees
Seadrift 68.7 degrees
Matagorda Bay 70.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament

Sounds like fun


----------

